# Halter opinion



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so our rope halter is just about too small for Aies and it's kind of starting to get on my nerves (it's always been stiff, which I hate). So, I'm in the market for a new halter. I'd really prefer a flat nylon halter. Heck, I'd really prefer a flat leather halter, but I can't afford one right now, so nylon will have to do. Anyway, my friend came across this one on horse.com and I very much like the price.

Tough-1 Draft 3-Ply Nylon Halter w/Snap - Horse.com

Does anyone have any experience with Tough-1 halters? Does this seem like an okay halter? I'm curious about the ring on top of the noseband. What is its purpose and do you think it's removable?

I also have issues with sizing. I'm not sure how much Aires weighs, exactly, but I do know the approximate measurements of his head. I do know he's too big for a large horse halter, but when I tried a draft halter on him (which, admittedly, was this past summer and his head has grown since then), it was too big. I believe it was a large draft halter, though. So, does anyone know how to accurately size a draft halter? 

We'd obviously get it in the red. ;-)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like too many straps and buckles for my sanity.

The good thing about Nylon halters is that it is pretty hard to screw them up in the making process. I don't see anything wrong with that halter you posted, in fact if you got it in a draft size you could adjust it up and down for him (Not familiar with that particular halter so I'm not sure about how far up or down it will go)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I really prefer the ones with an adjustable noseband (I've used one without on my old gelding and HATED it), and the throat latch snap can be convenient at times. Not sure about the second buckle on the off-side crown. I just hope the average draft will fit him (and if it's too small, they will take it back and trade it for the XL draft).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

When it comes to nylon halters my favorite BY FAR is a Parker halter..They can be hard to find but it's soo worth the looking..They are SO adjustable and you can get the perfect fit for your horse. I mean everything is adjustable..I would definitely be on the look out for a Parker..








And it's red! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hrm. Found their site. No prices. How well does that bottom part stay adjusted (where the underneath strap meets the throatlatch)? Seems like it would slide a lot. IDK. I think I'd have to handle on in person before I committed to buying one.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't buy mine from their site so I couldn't help there..You can usually find them on other sites if you look around...The piece your talking about stays really well..It's a tight fitting piece unlike other halters with that piece and it stays where you put it..Mine last forever and the hardware is excellent..If your hardware breaks on the halter you can send it in and they'll fix it for free..I think I've had Hickory's for like 5 years now, it gets used and abused a good bit and it's still in great shape.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

See, we used to have this halter in red (the stripe in the middle was red), but he outgrew it. I LOVED this halter, though. Looked amazing and was very comfortable for him. Basic 3-Ply Comfort Padded Nylon Halter w/Snap - Horse.com


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I just ordered a new rope halter from Paris Farmer's and paid like 8 bucks for it. It's not Clinton Anderson, but it does the job. And I have enough CA stuff to hold my own clinic anyway.

I have never used a Tough-1 halter, but I have a blanket made by them, and I have had 3 buckles break in just the first few days of using it. Granted, I am using it on a 3 year old Percheron, and she's probably tougher on things then other horses typically are...

Aires is a Percheron X though, right? If he's anything like my girl, he's very mischievous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would go with anything made by Weaver Leather. I have had a ton of these halters and they all lasted forever and I loved them all, I currently have about 5 of the Graphite Nylon Halter by this brand the others I had grew legs and walked away :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The one that you originally posted, it appears that the ring on the noseband is sewn into the nylon. What the purpose is...your guess is as good as mine :?.

Here is a site that I've heard good things about....and they let you build your own halter so that it will fit your horse.
Draft Halters and Leads


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I am just not liking the rope halter at all. Ours is really stiff and difficult to tie. I also don't like how it makes our bridle fit (I keep it on under the bridle because, let's face it, he's two). 

The only time Aires wears his halter is if he's being led somewhere, tied for grooming/saddling, being lunged (free lunged...he refuses to lunge on a line) or if we're on a ride. In turnout, I take it off because he and my friends' arab geldings like to grab each others halters and try to either pin each other with them (Aires almost did this to Rex the other day) or tear them off. He also doesn't wear it in his stall because there's no reason. 

I just want something that will hold up to a 16hh, ~1500lbs coming 3yo sitting back while tied (he doesn't do it often and he's usually tied with the blocker tie ring, so it gives) and that looks nice and neat. I really really really wish I could find a version of our old halter to fit him. *sigh*


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Weaver Brand Adjustable Nylon Halters

I think its the third one


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Clinton Anderson halters are stiff... Any other rope halter I've used hasn't been very stiff. 

Have you looked on Ebay? They have good halter deals sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

But, we have to consider that he's already outgrown a "L" horse halter, so it would have to be sized bigger than 1,100-1,600 pounds.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> The one that you originally posted, it appears that the ring on the noseband is sewn into the nylon. What the purpose is...your guess is as good as mine :?.
> 
> Here is a site that I've heard good things about....and they let you build your own halter so that it will fit your horse.
> Draft Halters and Leads


I always forget about drafttack.com lol From the looks of their sizing, their warmblood halter would fit him (I love how the list out measurements for each size, instead of pounds...Aires has the head of a much larger draft horse compared to the size of his body), but I'd have to get an adjustable noseband on it because his nose is a about 32" (I think that's what it was when I measured it...I put his measurements somewhere...). 

I'll have to wait on that one, though, as it'll be $30+ plus shipping and I can't afford that right now because I still have to get my truck out of impound and replace the browband on my bridle because my dog ate it.

And to your last statement, smrobs...EXACTLY my problem! He's too big for the "large horse" halters, but too small for the full draft halters. Which is why we went with the rope halter because it fit, but it was adjusted as big as it would go, and now it's about >.< this close to being too small. I love my horse, but he is next to impossible to fit things on his friggin' head!

As for eBay, it's all either huge draft or large horse, which as has been discussed, doesn't fit.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

If you think a warmblood halter will fit him, I saw some nice leather halters in a tack store here - $24.00. I bought one for Vanna and it was a little stiff, but a couple applications of leather conditioner and a bunch of kneading/flexing loosened it right up.

When I get home, I can take a picture of it for you if you'd like. If you have the measurements for his head, send those too and I can measure my halter (Vanna wears a warmblood sized) and let you know. If you think it'll work for your guy, I can pick one up and ship it to you. 

Actually, here it is: http://greenhawk.net/cgi-local/Soft...20.html?L+scstore+kxzp7048ff303630+1328724607 I can measure Vanna's for you and if it'll fit Aires, it might actually be cheaper for you to order directly from Greenhawk. For the price, it is a really nice halter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Courtney!

These were his measurements from a few months ago:
Bit to bit (over the poll): 46"
Throatlatch: 44"
Noseband: 26"
Cheek to cheek (over the poll): 38"

I think the only measurement that has changed on that is the bit-to-bit, which has gone up by about an inch (had to loosen the bridle by one hole on either side so the bit wasn't too high in his mouth). Oh, and the noseband is closer to 27" now, not 26". I'm pretty sure the cheek-to-cheek (which is the measurements relevant to a halter) is the same, though, as is the throatlatch.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

The two brands I have ever used are Mustang and Big D, I seem to have VERY good luck with halters though. Every single one I have bought for ransom has been good..but the only thing that I wish I could find is an adjustable noseband, it's always too big for him 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com is having a huge sale on halters & leads right now, I reccomend you check it out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bella, I was actually VERY tempted by the $25 personalized leather halter on Chicks! But, I'd need to find out what the measurements for the halter are and they don't have online customer service. lol


----------

